# Best and worst snap swivels.



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

If you've ever lost a good fish to a bad snap here's the solutions.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Wonderful insight & info... _*THANKS!!!*_


----------



## gino (May 14, 2008)

But Spro brand can't be beat


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Depends on what set up is. Barrels are great for spinning type of lures but a Duo lock is fantastic for swim baits,shad raps and others. Allows nice action and these lures do not twist line.


----------



## Raybo92255 (Feb 10, 2007)

I have found Owner Hyper Crosslock Snaps are a very strong Snap. I add a barrel swivel to them to make a very strong Snap Swivel. With the strength of modern braid lines, I don't trust duolock snaps or any of the other designed snaps other than coastal lock or crosslock snaps as I have had some pull open on snags. I have found coastal lock and cross-lock snaps hold well. I also save a lot of money by buying bulk barrel swivels and bulk Cross lock or Hyper Crosslock Snaps and make my own Snap Swivels by adding the Barrel Swivels to the Cross lock snaps. Barrel swivels are purported to be almost as good as ball bearing swivels but a lot less expensive - I've never had one break.


----------

